# Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2010)

Servus

Gestern im Tiergarten Schönbrunn .....

Nix Spektakuläres .....

 
Kleiner Panda oder Katzenbär

In der neuen Südamerika-Anlage
 
Tapir

 
bei der Show-Fütterung

Attraktion 1
 
Leider nur am Bildschirm zu betrachten .... "unser" zweites, auf "natürlichen Weg" gezeugtes Panda-Baby

Im Aquarienhaus
       

Attraktion 2
   
Erst kürzlich geborener, afrikanischer Elefanten-Bub "Tuluba"

Alle Bilder sind mit dem 100-400 L IS , Freihand entstanden, die Exif`s sind wie immer in den Bildern vorhanden

Ps.: Da Jahreskarte, haben wir uns vorgenommen, zumindest einmal in der Woche wieder den Tiergarten zu besuchen .... = unser Fitnessprogramm, es mußte etwas geschehen .... nur immer vor dem PC sitzen geht garnet 

Also bleibt Euch eine Bilderflut nicht erspart 

*Ps.-2: Bitte um rege Anteilnahme zum befüllen dieses Threads mit Bilder .... ist doch sehr interessant welche Tiere, in welchem Zoo/Tierpark zu sehen sind*


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo Helmut,

schöne Bilder. Werde mich heute Abend deinem Tread anschließlich und Bilder aus dem Leipziger Zoo hinzufügen. Wie alt dürfen denn die Fotos sein? dann sonst noch mit einigen mehr dienen, wenn sie schon ein, zwei Jahre alt sein dürfen.

>>Endlich Freitag und die Sonne scheint auch mal wieder<<


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

schöne Fotos Helmut 

au ja  - ich ergänze gerne nen bissl ... waren ebenfalls im Sommer im LE- Zoo zum LVZ Fest, leider waren da einige Gebiete geschlossen


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo Helmut, tolle Idee---die hatte ich auch und wollte meinen Kindern und Enkel einen Tag in Hannover spendieren, bei den folgenden Preisen mußte ich dann aber doch kräftig schlucken.
Wir waren 3 Erwachsene, Kind bis 17 und 1 Hund ( Erwachsener )

Kind (bis 3 Jahre) 0 €
Kind (3 bis 5 Jahre) 13 €
Kind (6 bis 17 Jahre) 16 €
Erwachsener (ab 18 Jahre) 23 €

Wäre für uns dann zusammen 108,- € gewesen. Hund sollte mit,da er ja nicht den ganzen Tag alleine bleiben konnte 
Wir sind dann alle zusammen Eis essen gefahren, war günstiger


----------



## hoboo34 (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

WOW, das nenn ich mal Preise. Bei uns in KA sieht es so aus:
Erwachsene  	6,50
Schüler über 15 Jahre, Studenten, Grund-, Wehr-, Zivil- und Ersatzdienstleistende 	4,50
Kinder (6-15 Jahre) 	3,00
(Hunde dürfen erst gar nicht rein wegen der freilaufenden Tiere  )


----------



## jenso (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo,

über die Preise in Hannover sind wir auch schon gestolpert. In Bielefeld gibt es den Tierpark Olderdissen mit 0€ Eintritt. Ist aber nicht ganz so groß.
Das Eulenfoto stammt von dort. Digitalkamera, keine Scheibe, alle anderen Fotos des Tages sind in Ordnung.
Der Geier wurde in Münster aufgenommen.
Den schönsten Zoo den wir bisher besucht haben ist der Burgerzoo in Arnheim. Da lohnt sich die Anfahrt.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hier Bilder von meinem Zoobesuch in Leipzig... meinem Lieblingszoo!



 

Marketinglama Horst



 

der Okapibulle



 

 

Giraffenbulle Max mit seinen Damen auf der Afrikaanlage



 

Matadi Artur beim Mittagsschlaf



 

 

die Erdmännchen



 

__ Sonnenbarsche

Eintrittspreis pro Erwachsener 13,00 Euro


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*



jenso schrieb:


> Den schönsten Zoo den wir bisher besucht haben ist der Burgerzoo in Arnheim. Da lohnt sich die Anfahrt.


 
Dem können wir nur zustimmen . Hier ein paar Impressonen, von denen allerdings 3 schon einmal in einem anderen Thread eingestellt waren:​ 
       

 

   

   ​ 
Mehr zum Zoo gibt es *hier* und die Eintrittspreise *hier*​


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Für den schmalen Geldbeutel empfiehlt sich da ein Besuch in unserem wunderschönen Bielefelder 
Tierpark Olderdissen - 
Da kann man Tiere angucken sogar einen Schwan und Bären gibt es ! 

Eintritt Frei ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## wp-3d (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Da kann man Tiere angucken sogar einen Schwan !
> Gruß
> Wuzzel




nur einen Schwan, 
dann fahre ich nach Hannover dort gibt es viele Mäuse.


----------



## KingLui (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem ZOO Duisburg!!!




  Das Delfinarium !!!!
 

 

Der Japanische Garten

 

 




 

 

Tiere


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hi,

da war ich doch neulich auch im Zoo...

Aus der Unterwasserabteilung:
   

Geflügel:


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Tolle Bilder, eigentlich müßte man die Beispielbilder die ich unter Neue Kompaktkamera eingstellt habe hierhin verschieben, weil sie ja auch aus dem Zoo sind.


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Servus Dieter

Verschieben würde ich nicht ... sind drüben auch sehr wichtig 

Lade sie doch auch hier nochmals hoch .....

PS.: Möcht Euch nochmals daran erinnern das man sich wegen der Veröffentlichung eine Genehmigung einholen sollte ..... für den Privatgebrauch hat kein Zoo/Tierpark etwas einzuwenden, sogar Hagenbeck/Hamburg erlaubt dies, aber im I-Net veröffentlichen nicht !!!!

Also bitte darauf achten .... ein Mail genügt schon ....



> Guten Morgen
> 
> Hätte eine Frage bezüglich veröffentlichen selbst gemachter Fotos
> Ich bin im Forum Hobby-Gartenteich.de
> ...





> Sehr geehrter Herr Xxxxxxx
> 
> Sie können die Fotos, die Sie im Tiergarten Schönbrunn gemacht haben, zu privaten Zwecken gerne im Forum veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...


So seid Ihr und die Forumbetreiber abgesichert


----------



## Suse (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Habe auch ein Lieblingsbild aus der Wilhelma in Stuttgart:

 


Oh, habe das mit der Genehmigung gerade erst gelesen.
Schmeißt das Bild doch bitte einfach wieder raus.


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Auf der HP von Zoom steht nur das man die dort bereitgestellten Bilder und Video`s nicht veröffentlichen darf, aber eigene geschossene Bilder ?
Sind Zoo`s da so pingelig?
Man hat doch die Bilder selbst geschossen und nicht irgendwoher heruntergeladen.
Und dort laufen doch tausende mit Kameras rum.
Reicht das denn nicht aus das man die Bilder als eigene geschossene Bilder kennzeichnet.
Habe eben auf der HP der Zoom Welt die Info gefundet das man auch für Fotoforen usw. private Bilder einstellen darf, nur nicht für Comm. Zwecke.
Also alles in Butter.


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Servus

Hab dies Hier gefunden 

Schließt aber keinesfalls die Frage im Zoo/Tierpark aus .... _*"vertrauen ist gut ... überprüfen besser"*_

@ Suse: habe mal eine Mail abgesendet ... anfrage ....

@ Dieter: Leider mußten sich die Zoo`s absichern ... es könnte ja mit Ihren Tieren Geld verdient werden, wenn man die Bilder verkauft ... die Pflege (Kosten) bleibt allerdings bei den Zoo`s hängen 
Finde ich völlig richtig von den Zoo`s


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hast ja recht, sollen sie ja auch, aber bin froh das ich das bei denen gefunden habe.


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Servus Dieter



Und wo sind die Bilder ....


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hat meine Tochter z.H. auf dem Rechner .


----------



## Christine (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*



Suse schrieb:


> Schmeißt das Bild doch bitte einfach wieder raus.



Nö - nichtkommerzielle Veröffentlichung mit Angabe des Zoonamens ist m.W. bei der Wilhelma erhaubt. Also keine Panik. 

(Ist ja nicht jeder so pingelig wie Hagenbeck )


----------



## Annett (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo an alle Zoo-/Bilderfreunde.



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Dieter
> 
> Verschieben würde ich nicht ... sind drüben auch sehr wichtig
> 
> Lade sie doch auch hier nochmals hoch .....


Auch wenn es schon ein paar Tage her ist, noch eine klitzekleine Anmerkung dazu.

Um den Server nicht mit doppelten Bildern zu belasten, haben wir im Haupteditor (erweitert klicken) rechts unterhalb der Smileys die Funktion "Dateimanager".
Dort kann man zwischen den Bildern in den eigenen Useralben und den Beitragsbildern hin + her wechseln und diese durch bloßes anklicken nochmals in einen völlig anderen Beitrag einfügen.
Das schont den Server und man muss die Bilder nicht erneut suchen, verkleinern usw.
Einfach mal ausprobieren... gern auch zuerst im Testforum. 


Viel Spaß dabei wünscht Annett,

die auch noch ein paar Zoobilder auf den Karten gespeichert haben müßte


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Servus

Gestern waren wir wieder im Tiergarten Schönbrunn bei herrlichen, sonnigen Wetter ..... zwar schon ein bisserl kühl, nur 13°C, aber in der Sonne konnte man durchaus auch mal auf einem Bankerl ausruhen 

Weisshandgibbon-Junges auf der Affeninsel
   

Vikunja in der Südamerikaanlage
 

Und für uns Teichfreunde .... Karpfen
 
war schon ein sehr großer "Brocken" ....


----------



## Conny (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo,

im neuen Jahr habe ich auch vor die Tiergärten in der Umgegung mit der Kamera zu erkunden.
Gestern war der Terrazoo in Rheinberg dran.
       
Dieses kleine Reptilium kämpft ums Überleben. Als Zooschule leisten sie wichtige Aufklärungsarbeit mit Kindern, haben eine Auffangstation für ausgesetzte Reptilien sowie eine Zuchtstation.


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Servus Conny

Danke fürs zeigen


----------



## Conny (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo,

für alle Greifvogel-Liebhaber in NRW ist die Greifvogelstation-Hellenthal ein schönes Ausflugsziel.
Ich war letztes WE zu einem Workshop dort.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Der Vogelpark Marlow ist sehr sehr sehr schön angelegt und ein tagesfüllendes Programm alles zu sehen.
Die Flugshows scheinen wirklich sehr genial zu sein (gerade für Kinder). Leider haben wir keine gesehen, nur im Park das Geschrei der Vögel gehört. 
Seht selbst, (es sind nur ein paar schnell ausgesuchte Bilder)
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo Leute,

Laut Helmuts Liste wollen die Helden aus Marlow wollen eine Genehmigung. Eigentlich ist es eine Werbung, um die Bekanntheit zu steigern (so ein Unsinn) 

Löscht die Bilder bitte mal, die Empfehlung könnt Ihr ja stehen lassen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo Leute,

ich will Euch mal das neue Gondwanaland aus dem ZOO Leipzig vorstellen. Gondwanaland wurde am 1.7.2011 (also vorige Woche). 
Ich habe hier mal ein paar Bilder über die sehr geniale Tropenwaldhalle. Die Dimensionen sind gigantisch und sogar Bootsrundfahrten gibt es durch den Urwald. 

Schaut einfach selbst:

               

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Inken (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo Thomas,

Wow, was für eine Halle.. 

Super! Und danke für's zeigen! Der Leipziger Zoo steht nämlich auch in unserem Urlaub ganz oben auf dem Programm! 

Musstet ihr für das Gondwanaland lange anstehen?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Nimm Dir auf jeden Fall einen Tag Zeit und sei möglichst gleich zur Eröffnungszeit da.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo Inken,

ich habe dienstlich viel im Leipziger ZOO zu tun, deshalb kann ich Dir das nicht so genau sagen. 
Wenn in Sachsen die Ferien beginnen wird es sicher einen großen Ansturm geben.
Was Du auf jeden Fall bedenken solltest ist, dass in die Halle "nur" 2500 Mann dürfen. Somit kann es sein, dass Du warten mußt wenn Du zu spät kommst. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Moin Thomas.

Mir war so, als hätte ich in der LVZ von 3000 möglichen Besuchern gleichzeitig gelesen. 

Ich denke auch, dass es gerade in den Ferien voll werden wird. Am Eröffnungstag muss der Andrang wohl im Tagesverlauf eher abgeflaut sein - so stand es jedenfalls in der Samstagsausgabe der Zeitung.
Meine Überlegung war, da evtl. heute aufzuschlagen. Aber da man anscheinend den kompletten Eintrittspreis zahlen muss = aktuell 17 Euro für einen Erwachsenen (wollte ja nur mal die Halle anschauen), werde ich mir das (noch) verkneifen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hier die möglichen Ermäßigungen für den Leipziger Zoo:

3-Tagesgruppenkarte 34,00 € gültig für 2 Erwachsene und bis zu 3 Kinder (unter 14 Jahren) an 3 aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen

alternativ inkl. Straßenbahnnutzung das Mobilticket


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Moin Ralf.


69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hier die möglichen Ermäßigungen für den Leipziger Zoo:
> 
> 3-Tagesgruppenkarte 34,00 € gültig für 2 Erwachsene und bis zu 3 Kinder (unter 14 Jahren) an 3 aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen


Das scheint aber nur ein Angebot für die Straßenbahn zu sein - ohne Zoo.

Langsam sind wir aber doch Off-Topic. Wir sind ja hier in der Fototechnik = man sollte überwiegend Fotos zeigen/besprechen und nicht die Eintrittspreise.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

jepp, schneid mal raus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo Annett, Ralf und alle die och ma nach Leipzsch guggn wolln,

ursprünglich sollten die Preise geteilt werden (1 Preis Zoo und Preis Gondwana). Davon ist man abgewischen, da es 1 ZOO ist. Und das ist auch gut so, denn es gibt erheblich mehr zu entdecken im Leipzscher ZOO. 
Einfach viel Zeit planen, Knipse eingepackt und sehen und staunen. Es gibt noch die Kiwara Lodge (sehr genial), Pongoland und so weiter... es ist einfach der Zoo der Zoos... 
Mir Leipzscher eben. 

Putztuch für die Kamera nicht vergessen. Meine war immer beschlagen und ich mußte vor jedem Bild putzen.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Inken (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Super, wir freuen uns drauf! 

Schade ist nur, dass man Heidi nicht sehen kann; die Kids wissen ja nicht, was uns da Phänomenales erwartet und freuen sich auf das Tierchen.. 

Aber ich denke, es gibt genug zu sehen, auch ohne das vom Strabismus geplagte Opossum! 

Auf jeden Fall werden wir früh aufstehen!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo Inken,

Heidi ist im Gondwanaland zu sehen. Das ist dort, wo immer alle Leute stehen bleiben. Ich habe sie auch noch nicht gesehen. 

Also keine Angst, die kleine Schielmaus ist auch da. 

Ich muß mal Bilder vom Rest des Zoos rauskramen, oder machen... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Inken (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

DAS ist ja cool! 

Ich hatte nur das hier gelesen:



> Heidi ist daher für Besucher des Zoos derzeit NICHT zu sehen!



Quelle

Um so besser! 

Au ja, kram mal raus..


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich habe mal fix ein paar Bilder rausgesucht.


     
   


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Ich war auch im Leipziger Zoo - wie damals versprochen - hier mal einige Bilder.

 

     


 

und der Steile Zahn im Hintergrund

 


Diashow Teil 1 könnt ihr euch hier ansehen. Einfach oben rechts auf Diashow und dann die Geschwindigkeit mit den Pfeil höher stellen.

Qualität der Fotos ist leider nicht optimal, ich hab nur schnell von der Arbeit aus die verkleinerten, nicht nachgeschärften Fotos runtergeladen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hi,

hier ein paar Aufnahmen von Schnee-Eulen. (Kaisergarten in Oberhausen)

Weibchen:

 

ein neugieriger Blick:

      

und der schlafende Ehemann natürlich


----------



## Inken (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Den verschlafenen Gatten hast du super getroffen! 

Insgesamt tolle Bilder! Ich liebe Eulen.. 

Danke!


----------



## Dieter_B (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Ein kleiner Streifzug durch die Zoom Erlebniswelt Gelsenkirchen Anfang Januar und im Mai.


----------



## Dieter_B (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Und noch ein paar Fotos aus der Zoom Erlebniswelt Gelsenkirchen mit dem kleinen Langhals "Hans" der fast nach meinem Vorschlag "Jamali" geheißen hätte....nun ja die Giraffentante Mary hat anders entschieden...


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Servus Dieter



Danke fürs zeigen


----------



## Inken (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Moin moin!

Wir haben in der letzten Woche ein paar wunderschöne Tage in Leipzig und Umgebung verbracht, da stand der Leipziger Zoo natürlich ganz oben auf unserem Zettel! Aber nicht nur wegen Heidi! 

Am 01.07.11 wurde dort das Gondwanaland eröffnet, eine große Halle, in der tropisches Klima herrscht und die in die Themengebiete Asien, Südamerika und Afrika aufgeteilt ist.

Gigantisch:

             

Wer in diese Halle möchte muss zwangsläufig an Heidi vorbei! 

Aber Heidi ist ja von Haus aus Opossum und somit nachtaktiv. Sie hat ihr Gehege in dem dunklen Stollen, der ins Gondwanaland führt. Wenn sich tagsüber die Leuts an ihr vorbeischieben schläft sie tief und fest, ihr Gehege ist abgedunkelt. Foto war also schlecht, denn Blitzlicht ist hier verboten - verbietet sich von selbst.

Aber ich habe trotzdem eins mitgebracht:

 

Habe ihren Schaukasten fotografiert..  Von dem Tierchen selbst habe ich nur den Po gesehen..

Aber auch das Außengelände ist wunderschön und sehr großzügig angelegt! Wie wir abends erfuhren haben wir am Dienstag einen Stoßtag mit Besucherrekordzahlen erwischt. In der Anlage verteilte sich das Volk aber sehr gut, nur die Schlange vorm Gondwanaland war der Hammer..  Bei unserem zweiten Versuch gegen Abend brauchten wir aber nicht mehr anzustehen!

Hier noch einmal die üblichen Verdächtigen, allen voran Frontman Lama Horst:
 
                

Getoppt wurde dieser wunderschöne Tag durch ein spontanes Mini-TT! Es ist schon genial, da fährt man quer durch die Republik und lernt Menschen kennen, die man schon oft gelesen hat, und die nun endlich ein Gesicht bekommen! 
 blinde date: 15:00 bei Lama Horst.. 

Es war super! Vielen Dank, dass du dir die Zeit für uns genommen hast und uns "deinen" Tiergarten gezeigt hast! 

Für alle, die noch zweifeln: der Leipziger Zoo ist wirklich eine Reise wert! ​


----------



## wp-3d (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hallo,

zu den tollen Bildern in diesem Thread möchte ich jetzt noch ein paar bewegte Bilder 
vom letzten Jahr im Zoo Hannover hinzufügen, habe heute die Festplatte durchsucht 
und etwas hochgeladen.


[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUOvmWkDnFM&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IrNDLCbl4o&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]

FSK ab 18
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3q8XDEjMJE&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]


----------



## Limnos (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

Hi 
Ich möchte Bilder zeigen von einem Zoo den wohl kaum ein User dieses Forums kennen wird: ddem Zoo in Buenos Aires. Ich habe nur Bilder von Tieren ausgewählt, die auch in diesem Land "wild" vorkommen.


----------



## Jan42 (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

nur eine kleine Auswahl an Bildern


----------



## Jan42 (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

ich kann diesen Zoo nur empfehlen , das Eintrittsgeld ist wirklich gut angelegt und Essen und Trinken kann man evtl. mitnehmen , wenn man nicht in die Restaurants gehen möchte 

mfg Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

ja ja, der Zoo Hannover, großes Vorbild für viele Zoo's.  Leider war ich noch nicht dort aber wenn ich mal in Hannover bin wird der Zoo als erstes besucht.
Sehr schöne Bilder und Videos. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan42 (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tiergarten/Tierpark/Wildpark/ - Fotos - Sammelthread*

also ich war das erste Mal im Zoo von Hannover und ich war hellauf begeistert was man mit Stein und Pflanzen und jeder Menge Wasser alles so anstellen kann . Obwohl ich zuerst ein wenig mißtrauisch wegen der Preise war , muß ich sagen , das ich jederzeit wieder hinfahren würde , alleine schon wegen der zahlreichen Shows die dort angeboten werden . 


mfg Jan


----------

